# September 26th, Changed theme, nothing even started yet, stressin'. GAH! D:



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

So today I decided to change my theme to something that requires less money and is a little more frightening. WOOHOO!

My theme is now Resident Evil, and currently, I'm brainstorming some props, sets, lighting, and stuff.

FUN.
-claps hands like a little girl-


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

changeing the theme with only a month to go is scary! ahhhhhhhhh


----------

